# God damn everyone at my univerisity has everything going for them



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I just can't seem to escape people talking about their high GPAs, work experience, job offers lined up for them. Everyone at my school is living a goddamn perfect life and I can't ****ing stand it. I cannot ****ing wait to graduate already so I can get away from it all. I feel so small and worthless.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is why I avoid people. I hate associating with people who are better off than me.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't take them so seriously. Most people lie about their lives. I wouldn't believe anything they say.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

And bf/gfs, friends, and don't live with their parents.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

you need to start listening to different people's conversations


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Mattsy94 said:


> This is why I avoid people. I hate associating with people who are better off than me.


I just avoid people in general.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

I would recommend to stop comparing your life to other people's lives. Envy is a vicious thing, I've been there before, there's always going to be people more successful than you, being envious in such a way is only going to leave you stuck. Try to turn it into inspiration.


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> And bf/gfs, friends, and don't live with their parents.


you too huh?


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

I know that feeling. In my uni everyone pretty much have either good job, good work experience or are rich. Most of them get better grades, are better looking or have gf/bf, even wife lol. I just dont care anymore. There is no category for me anyway as I never fit into them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well hey, you're almost graduating. Your nightmare will be over soon comparing to those who have a long way to go.


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

I understand the feeling but most of it is probably not true or at least exaggerated. Not everyone can possibly have high GPAs, great jobs lined up, etc. Take what people say with a grain of salt.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Agricola said:


> I understand the feeling but most of it is probably not true or at least exaggerated. Not everyone can possibly have high GPAs, great jobs lined up, etc. Take what people say with a grain of salt.


Not everyone has a job lined up but enough of them do to make me feel like ****.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to a predominantly not so smart university so I'd feel like a genius. lol


But there's probably plenty of people like you. Nobody's gonna brag about having a bad gpa and having no job, so you don't hear about it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Well just remember that some of these people might have less difficult majors than you. That might explain the high GPA's. People in STEM majors tend to have lower GPA's than those studying liberal arts. Be sure to utilize all those free services offered at your school to help you succeed. That was my biggest mistake my first year.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah, that's the same for me too. Everyone at my university is the smart and social and athletic type. People are basically so good at everything and it makes you wonder how much behind you are. My advice is: you do you. Know your limits and sometimes try and get out of your comfort zone, but keep on doing what you think is right for you, not what other people are doing.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I felt that way all the time because I always compared myself to other people. It just made me want to hide in my bed or sit on my computer and do nothing productive because I felt like no matter what I did I wouldn't be able to catch up. All in all, little to no progress was made on my part for the better half of the first 2 years in uni.


----------



## chosen11 (Sep 15, 2015)

I get slightly jealous of the people who go to top universities and have interships in investment banking, consultancy etc. It's like they have everything come to them so easily and so young. It will take huge effort (and expense) for me to get to that stage, but I suppose most of them come from privilaged backgrounds and have money.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Everyone at your school must be smart as hell 'cause no one talks about that stuff here. lol


----------



## AB1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nobody's life is perfect, everyone is struggling at some point have problems and because they're succeeding at that obviously means there personal life and family life isn't good and people who brag often have insecurities because they want people to see them how they want to see themselves.


----------



## Contraries (May 21, 2015)

They're lying. Anyone who is legitimately successful has no reason to brag/talk about it in that way, ever.


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

Do not compare yourself to others. We are all on our own journey, our own path. Stay positive. Don't worry your time will come.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Contraries said:


> They're lying. Anyone who is legitimately successful has no reason to brag/talk about it in that way, ever.


Well, in this case we were doing introductions, so I had to listen to multiple poeple talk about the jobs they had lined up. However, there were no real guidelines to to introductions so you may be right. The professor just said to make the class remember you.


----------



## Contraries (May 21, 2015)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> The professor just said to make the class remember you.


Exactly. This is what goes through their heads: "OMFG, I'm nobody, I gotta make something up or exaggerate the truth, then they'll remember me and like me."


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

All the male interns at Moss Adams look like male models


----------

